# Help me pick out a trimmer



## RandyinTN (Apr 18, 2017)

Prefer to buy an Echo. Had 2 Stihls in the past and always had issues getting them started.
Main use would be cutting rough stuff such as thick grass, briers and saplings up to 3/4 inch or so and occasionally grass. I do realize a cutting blade would be required for the briers and saplings.

What model would you recommend and why?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 18, 2017)

I have a Stihl FS-250R. I think they replaced that model with a slightly smaller displacement 4-mix version. I could be wrong though.

Mine runs great. More than enough power and I like that it has a solid drive-shaft. It wasn't cheap, but I knew that upfront. I also like the fact that I can put a blade on it and cut down small trees / saplings.

My previous trimmer was a Stihl FS-44 (made by Ryobi). I paid close to $200.00 for it new. I used it for at least 15 yrs., sold it on CL, and got most of my money back.

Whatever you do end up buying, don't buy too small. If you're going to make a mistake, buy a too big one.


----------



## ironman_gq (Apr 19, 2017)

I got a Shindaiwa 34cc (their version of the 4-mix engine) and it's been great for saplings and briars. The airecut tri-wing blade in 300 or 350mm makes really quick work of anything under an inch and takes care of grass and raspberry cane faster than anything I've used. I definitely recommend long sleeves and a face shield with it though, it will throw stuff right at your head.


----------



## cattoon (Apr 19, 2017)

I would recommend the Stihl kombi, I have a km90 and have never thought it lacked for power, used mainly as a trimmer for what you described you would use a trimmer for. Also have the pole saw attachment. Bought a generic hedge trimmer attachment that fit a Ryobi trimmer that my dad had and it will attach to the kombi too.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 19, 2017)

RandyinTN said:


> Prefer to buy an Echo. Had 2 Stihls in the past and always had issues getting them started.
> Main use would be cutting rough stuff such as thick grass, briers and saplings up to 3/4 inch or so and occasionally grass. I do realize a cutting blade would be required for the briers and saplings.
> 
> What model would you recommend and why?



Randy, I have a KM-130 and would recommend it or a FS-130. The KM is the attachment taking model. Why do I recommend it? Because it has the power and is the best bang for the buck. It doesn't respond well to feathering the throttle but when you want to flat out cut, my KM will. I think it may have even more torque than my FS-240.


----------



## J3 Driver (Apr 19, 2017)

Honda 

I've had this for about five years now. It just goes. Always starts in the second pull. No mixing gas and oil. 

The thing just works. 

http://m.powerequipment.honda.com/trimmers#/trimmers/models/hht35sltat







The is bigger model up as well.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 19, 2017)

Honda has a great reputation and I am sure that would serve you well, too. I just don't like messing with oil separate from gas. It seems like a hassle to me! Lol!


----------



## GlynnC (Apr 19, 2017)

Since you said you prefer Echo, I'll give you my thoughts on Echo--the SRM280 is an awesome trimmer, with lots of power. I don't remember the specific model for a solid drive shaft, which you would probably need to run a blade. The size engine you need depends on how fast you want to be doing your rough trimming--just like with a chainsaw, you can cut a big tree with a small saw, but you can cut it a lot faster with a bigger saw--same with trimmers. The 280 is a strong, reliable machine with an adjustable carb (a "must have" in my opinion).


----------



## Banshee365 (Apr 20, 2017)

What's your budget? I would agree to go with Echo or Shindaiwa. I'm an Echo fanboy but picked up a Shinny AH254 hedge trimmer for its superior gear case design and I've been really happy with it. I like the H4 motor they have. Similar to the Stihl 4-mix but with Japanese reliability. 

With what you said you're going to be using the unit for I would opt for the handlebar style handless units. For the demands needed I would also recommend the 280 Echo trimmer but also the C344 Shinny. 

http://www.shindaiwa-usa.com/Products/Brushcutters/C344.aspx


----------



## RandyinTN (Apr 20, 2017)

Keep the comments coming. Budget? Would like to stay under $400 but learned a long time ago - buy once cry once.


----------



## J3 Driver (Apr 20, 2017)

Honda will do it.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 20, 2017)

You could also go this route. More than enough power for grass but thick weeds will need a plastic or metal blade. I am sure it would do it just fine. I have the loop handle model and muffler modded it: http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/brushcutters/525rx/967175701/

My favorite trimmer. It is just so light! Powerful too. No 4-mix torque but I have put mine through its fair share.


----------



## brandonstc6 (Apr 20, 2017)

How about redmax? There are great trimmers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyinTN (Apr 21, 2017)

GlynnC said:


> Since you said you prefer Echo, I'll give you my thoughts on Echo--the SRM280 is an awesome trimmer, with lots of power. I don't remember the specific model for a solid drive shaft, which you would probably need to run a blade. The size engine you need depends on how fast you want to be doing your rough trimming--just like with a chainsaw, you can cut a big tree with a small saw, but you can cut it a lot faster with a bigger saw--same with trimmers. The 280 is a strong, reliable machine with an adjustable carb (a "must have" in my opinion).



First choice so far. Trying to find a dealer close by with a 20% off sale. If that fails I will visit Home Depot.


----------



## Big_6 (Apr 22, 2017)

I found the Echo SRM 230 on Craigslist locally for great price. Echo makes a great product.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JTM (May 6, 2017)

This is what I use. Comes with all the goodies, harness, string head, tri-blade, and saw blade. Has adjustable carb.http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/clearing-saws/345fr/966016002/


----------



## RandyinTN (May 8, 2017)

Finally bought one. Stihl 111R. Local Co op sells Stihl products and is a full service dealer. So far so good. Easy to start and even without a blade it cuts down the thick stuff along the edge of our lake. Will buy a blade and adapter next month.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (May 9, 2017)

RandyinTN said:


> Finally bought one. Stihl 111R. Local Co op sells Stihl products and is a full service dealer. So far so good. Easy to start and even without a blade it cuts down the thick stuff along the edge of our lake. Will buy a blade and adapter next month.




I wasn't familiar with the model, so I looked it up on the Stihl website.

Congrats! It should give you many years of good service. I have an FS-250R. It's a beast and it does all that I want done, and more.


----------



## ANewSawyer (May 11, 2017)

I guess it is the replacement for the 110 R.


----------

